# My Dear little Eyore.



## irishlops (Dec 7, 2015)

I have not been on this forum for a while (make that years) and have to sadly come back now and say my Eyore was taken in his sleep a few weeks ago. 

I was abroad at University and my brother was looking after him for me, and called to say it looked like he was sleeping and went peacefully. 
I am glad of that at least.

He was getting old, his sister (Caramel) passed away about 3years ago, and I debated if I should get another rabbit to keep him company but he came out of his shell once Caramel died (she was the leader) and he seemed content enough and he got extra interaction from me.
Towards the end of his life he did lose control of his bowels, and it got stuck to his fur and I was debating if I should put him to sleep but the vet said, for now, it was discomfort not pain, so he was bathed from his feet down and kept clean and warm.

However - it seems this was all the time he had left so I am glad he was in my life.

I doubt I will get any other pets till after I leave Uni and also have a stable home/job so I think again, I shall not be on here for a few years. 

I think I am rambling. 

:rainbow::rainbow::rip::rainbow::rainbow:

They are all together now I guess, my rabbits and dog.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2015)

We're so sorry for your losses, they were both gorgeous. Looked a lot like our boy Ted--he left 6 years ago today.


----------



## irishlops (Dec 8, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> We're so sorry for your losses, they were both gorgeous. Looked a lot like our boy Ted--he left 6 years ago today.



Thank you, its always so hard (even when its expected like with old age in his case) you always think it will never happen to you which is silly but yeah.

I have been looking through the Rainbow Bridge section and seen a lot of your buns are now over the bridge, so sorry :hug2:


----------

